

Kinect is Selling 2X as Fast as the iPad - pathik
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/kinect_is_selling_2x_as_fast_as_the_ipad.php

======
davidalln
A big part of this is the timing of the release; video game systems are always
big sellers before the holidays. Anyways, the difference in price as well as
function makes this a pointless comparison.

------
gregable
Plain old grocery store eggs outsold the iPad 20,000 to 1! Meaningless.

~~~
jdludlow
I think the point is that it's a catchy headline pointing to a page that has
27 banner ads.

~~~
astrodust
The more ads people install, the more people install AdBlock, and then to keep
up revenues they roll in more ads.

I expect in the near future that it will be 99% ads, 1% content, and that only
1% of the visitors will come in without adblocking of some sort.

------
dannyr
I think it is a fair comparison based on this statement:

"The iPad was crowned the fastest-adopted consumer electronic device ever last
month, stealing the title from the once-coveted DVD player."

------
kondro
Irrelevant. They aren't even similar products, similarly priced, or in similar
markets.

------
gte910h
For something 30% the price of the very cheapest iPad, I'm not surprised.

------
sharadgopal
Why should this be surprising, given most of the Kinect users are owners of
X-box ? iPad on the other hand is a stand-alone device. Why does everyone keep
comparing Kinect to iPad/iPhone etc ?

------
Garbage
If Microsoft opens the drivers and people (hackers?) find many other ways to
use it, it will sale even faster.

~~~
joezydeco
There are 44 million 360s in the field. The hacker-to-player ratio on Xbox is
never going to be significant.

